# Packing Up



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
I found out yesterday that the person who owns the house where I live is reclaiming her basement, where I'd like to set up my ho layout. I feel partly to blame for this as I wasn't running locos 24/7 on a couple pieces of 3/4 plywood. In short I feel I wasn't putting in the effort. I was planning on building the Atlas Yardmaster code 100. I was thinking of getting back into radio control, but then it creates another problem as I don't have a real car to haul gear etc. fudgebucket is all I've got to say.

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, that sucks.

I confess I'm a little confused to how you think this is your fault; you might want to push back a bit if it's not spelled out in your lease (when I was renting, the owner specifically kept the right to use the garage for storage). Of course, this runs the risk of poisoning your relationship with your landlord.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

MrStucky said:


> Hello.
> I found out yesterday that the person who owns the house where I live is reclaiming her basement, where I'd like to set up my ho layout. I feel partly to blame for this as I wasn't running locos 24/7 on a couple pieces of 3/4 plywood. In short I feel I wasn't putting in the effort. I was planning on building the Atlas Yardmaster code 100. I was thinking of getting back into radio control, but then it creates another problem as I don't have a real car to haul gear etc. fudgebucket is all I've got to say.
> 
> Thanks


I get it. You didn’t “claim your turf” quickly enough. I had a similar situation in my previous house. It was not in the lease, but I told the landlord I wanted to use part of the basement for a layout. He agreed and didn’t add to the things he already had stored there. 
Maybe you can build a smaller one in your existing space?


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I live in a support home & didn't sign a lease. I live in the house with 2 other guys & a woman, she's the landlord. In her mind if something isn't nailed down, its out the door or in the garbage. I know this is a forum for model railroads rather than explain my daily ups & downs.

Thanks


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Got a garage on the property? Is there room for a large shed?
Without starting the next Civil War, these may be options.

P.S........I feel for you. Renters just don't get any rights, even though it's written you do have them.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
Just a quick update on my last post. The spot where I wanted to run trains was reclaimed by the home owner, for a lack of effort in the hobby on my part. She visited my psychologist with me last week mentioning this. I'm going to cancel every hobby I've done in the past or present from now on. The home owner & I had a "talk" yesterday" morning, all because I opened the door to her bedroom to let her know someone had phoned. If I screw up again, she'll give me 30 days notice. If she's the damsel in distress tied up on the tracks in those old b/w movies, let her get run over by a 2-6-6-2. She's a pain in my fred, her name doesn't rhyme with itch but she is a battleaxe. 

Good day


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You opened her bedroom door.......?! Without knocking first, or waiting for her acknowledgement and invitation to enter? 

Yikes. A lesser woman these days would cry rape and have you marched out in front of two cops...with cuffs on your wrists.

Just saying.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Mesenteria.
I knocked on her bedroom door & I guess out of habit opened the door, to talk with her face to face


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MrStucky said:


> Hello Mesenteria.
> I knocked on her bedroom door & I guess out of habit opened the door, to talk with her face to face


Find somewhere else to live? :dunno:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Find somewhere else to live? :dunno:


My first thought, too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboy2610 said:


> My first thought, too.


Might be his Grandma?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Mr. Stuckey,
There are a lot of model railroaders who enjoy the hobby but don’t have layouts. If you let your frustrations with your landlady prevent you from enjoying the hobby then she wins and you lose. No sweat off her back. 
I returned to the hobby about seven years ago when I dragged out my old HO equipment and set up a little switching layout on the top of a desk. 
From that desktop I got my interest rekindled and built a layout. 
If you don’t have room for that you can probably put a single test track on a shelf or bookcase and use it to get whatever equipment you have into good running order. Structures and scenery dioramas can be built. Collecting trains is a whole hobby unto itself. 
Just throwing out ideas. Hobbies help us in so many ways. Just let it do that and forget the landlady. 
Best, 
Dan


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi prrfan.
The person I live with mentioned that the desk thrown out by the nearby school, that I took apart for a layout hasn't been picked up out in the alley. I was thinking of asking her about the desk, rather than just setting things up as I don't want another meeting. I want to move but its complicated from my end.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

"...she visited my psychologist with me..". If the psychologist has a model railroad this could easily go your way.


----------

